# Do you use the same name and town name?



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2006)

Do you use the same name and town name for AC (GCN) and ACWW?


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 12, 2006)

name  :yes: 
town name :no:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 12, 2006)

Tracy in Isengard and Julius in Zebes...nope!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 12, 2006)

AC

Brian (no idea why i picked that :lol: :lol: :lol: )
*unappropiate name* (i don't think it should be posted, it was my alt that I never used )
Isengard


AC:WW

Goten
Zebes


so...neither


----------



## henhouse (Feb 12, 2006)

Nope, I only have Wild World


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 13, 2006)

I use the same for both.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2006)

Nope. In AC I had Nes in Nes which was the Nes cheat code thing and Wild World I have 
Tyler in Spatvile.


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2006)

AC

Justin 
Justin P

ACWW

Justin 
Da Town


Name  :yes: 
Town  :no:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nope, not at all. And, why not add a poll to this?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 13, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Nope, not at all. And, why not add a poll to this?


 Please don't add polls to my threads.  Just ask Bulerias how much I hate that.  :lol:   <_<


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 13, 2006)

My town name is the same... but not my person name


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 13, 2006)

same for both


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 13, 2006)

Same name- person

Different Towns.  

I like my name.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 13, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I know that...

*looks at scars on backside*

Best not go into that...


----------



## Mino (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes, yes I do.


----------



## Micah (Feb 13, 2006)

Bumping old threads is annoying.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Jul 29, 2006)

the same name but the town no I will name my town Uchia because that is in Naruto!


----------



## iEmmeh (Aug 7, 2006)

NARUTO RULEZ (and evry one who doesnt like it will be punished) lol no my town name is japan and char. name pixel !!! i love my char. name..its soo. cute!!!


----------



## Copper (Aug 7, 2006)

Yes I started over on ACGCN however I then deleted it shortly afterwards since I wanted to borrow the game Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life and I didn't have enough space on the memory card so I had to delete it :no:


----------



## SL92 (Aug 8, 2006)

I will if I ever get it.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Aug 9, 2006)

Nope I don't use the same name and town name.


----------



## Phantom Guardian Ash (Aug 10, 2006)

Sometimes the name I always keep.

The Town may be diffrent name.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 10, 2006)

I sure does.


----------



## Max (Nov 12, 2006)

yes, i do


----------



## Nate (Nov 12, 2006)

Yep. Nate in Leaftown now, the past, and the future.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 13, 2006)

town :yes: 
name :yes:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 13, 2006)

Name :yes: 
Town :no:


----------



## PWNguin (Nov 14, 2006)

Name:  :yes: 
Town:  :no: 

I'm going to pick a different town name and maybe a different name when I get AC:WW.


----------



## sunate (Nov 17, 2006)

-_-			 if I had the game I would.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 20, 2006)

i use the same either way.


----------

